# Firefox en español

## JotaStar

Hola,

Estoy intentado instalar el firefox y no sé por qué me sale en inglés.

Hasta donde sé, tengo todo bien configurado. Todo el sistema me aparece en español, consola, X, aplicaciones...

Instalé el firefox-bin por aquello de no tirarme mucho compilando y pensé que quizá sería por eso, así que instalé el otro y nada, lo mismo.

```
jota@sweethome ~ $ emerge -pv firefox firefox-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-45.7.0::gentoo  USE="bindist dbus gmp-autoupdate gstreamer jemalloc3 jit startup-notification -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -ffmpeg -gstreamer-0 -hardened -hwaccel (-neon) (-pgo) -pulseaudio (-selinux) (-system-cairo) -system-harfbuzz -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libevent -system-libvpx -system-sqlite {-test} -wifi" L10N="es-ES -ach -af -an -ar -as -ast -az -be -bg -bn-BD -bn-IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en-GB -en-ZA -eo -es-AR -es-CL -es-MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -ga -gd -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -hy -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -nn -or -pa -pl -pt-BR -pt-PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -uz -vi -xh -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-bin-45.7.0::gentoo  USE="startup-notification (-selinux)" L10N="es-ES -ach -af -an -ar -as -ast -az -be -bg -bn-BD -bn-IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en-GB -en-ZA -eo -es-AR -es-CL -es-MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -ga -gd -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -hy -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -nn -or -pa -pl -pt-BR -pt-PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -uz -vi -xh -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

jota@sweethome ~ $ 

```

Aquí está mi make.conf

```

jota@sweethome ~ $ cat /etc/portage/make.conf

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE and USE_EXPAND flags that were used for

# buidling in addition to what is provided by the profile.

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 \

     cairo cdda cdr cli client colord cracklib crypt cxx dbus \

     dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac \

     fortran gdbm gif glamor glib gpm gstreamer gtk iconv icu introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms \

     ldap libnotify libsecret mad minizip mmx mmxext mng modules \

     mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl \

     ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf pm-utils png policykit \

     ppds python qt3support radeon readline samba sdl seccomp session \

     spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd \

     tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vesa \

     vmware vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xinerama xml xv xvid zlib \

     sasl threads aspell miner-fs nss -cups -pulseaudio -gnome -kde -qt4 -openrc -static"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4"

CURL_SSL="nss"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20 ruby21"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

CLOUDDIR="/mnt/cloud/Others/gentoo"

PKGDIR="${CLOUDDIR}/desktop/packages"

CROSSDEV_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/crossdev"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="emu pc"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

XFCE_PLUGINS="brigthness clock trash"

LINGUAS="es es-ES"

L10N="es es-ES"

jota@sweethome ~ $ 

```

Me falta algo más?

Gracias.

----------

## expobi

Visita este enlace estando en firefox:

https://addons.mozilla.org/es/firefox/addon/espa%C3%B1ol-espa%C3%B1a-language-pac/?src=api

----------

## JotaStar

 *expobi wrote:*   

> Visita este enlace estando en firefox:
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/es/firefox/addon/espa%C3%B1ol-espa%C3%B1a-language-pac/?src=api

 

Gracias expobi pero me gustaría saber pq no funciona. No quiero usar los addons q hay.

Estoy preguntando en el foro principal en inglés a ver si alguien sabe pq no funciona.

Gracias.

----------

## expobi

Desde hace varias versiones firefox no soporta "LINGUAS".

La implementación de L10n no parece funcionar, y no es exclusivo de Gentoo.

----------

## cameta

¿que te da el comando locale?

De todas maneras si no deseas usar addons prueba lo siguiente

Edita tu menú de kde y donde pone

firefox %u

añade esto

LANGUAGE=es_ES firefox %u

----------

## Fitap

Tengo la version 45.7.0 totalmente es espaniol.

He tenido el mismo problema con firefox en versiones anteriores, revisa si hay algo para hacer en este hilo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7971710.html

Saludos.

----------

